# Shortwave Radio – for the beginner



## crockett (Jan 29, 2012)

Good article on shortwave radio

_A question I often hear asked is "what can I hear on shortwave radio". While it is true there is not as many broadcast as there used to be there is still some good programming being broadcasted. Just recently I listened to a station playing some good blues music, a talk radio show on current events, and even Alex Jones radio show. An advantage to listening to the news from a foreign broadcaster (in English) is you can hear the other side of the story without the political spin so you can have a better understanding of global events that can affect us all._

http://easyfoodstorage.net/shortwave-radio-for-the-beginner/


----------

